# PC Verkauf aber wieviel ?



## Quadun80 (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich neu in diesem Forum bin, wusst ich nicht wohin mit meiner Frage  !
Also, ich möchte meinen aktuellen PC verkaufen und weis nicht was der noch Wert ist !
Hier mal eine Zusammenstellung:

Gehäuse:              CrosAir Marinestyle
Netzteil:               SuperPower 750Watt
Mainboard:         Asus Maximus VII Ranger 
CPU:                      Interl I7 4790K 4GHZ
CPU Kühlung;   CrosAir H100 mit 2x120
RAM:                    GSKILL 4x4GB DDR3 1666Mhz
Grafikkarte:      MSI GTX 960 mit 4GB 

HDD´s behalte ich ! 
Was kann man für dieses System noch bekommen ?

Mfg

Björn


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juni 2018)

Willkommen bei PCGH!

Wenn du neu bist hast du sicher die Regeln gelesen, schau bitte nochmal schnell nach, Wertschätzungen sind leider nur im "Marktplatz" erlaubt und zu diesem hast du noch keinen Zugang (100 Beiträge und 30(?) Tage Foren Zugehörigkeit) 

Die mods werden wohl gleich dicht machen


----------



## drstoecker (5. Juni 2018)

schau mal bei beendete angebote bei ebay, einfach deine hardware grob da eingeben dann findest du schon vergleichbare systeme die verkauft worden sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2018)

Ich würde das ganze System behalten und nur eine neue Grafikkarte rein setzen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. Juni 2018)

Behalten, neue GraKa rein.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2018)

Was ist denn "Super Power" für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Torben456 (5. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Super Power" für ein Netzteil?



Ein Chinaböller mit extra viel Wums.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ein Chinaböller mit extra viel Wums.


Habe ich  mir fast gedacht!


----------

